

Drag and drop programming environment - gtracy
http://blog.sharendipity.com/unveiling-our-new-user-interface-part-2
Tipping their cap to Scratch, Sharendipity has a cool drag and drop interface for defining behaviors and control flow within custom software.
======
tlrobinson
These visual programming environments take the wrong approach. All they really
help with is the syntax, which is the easy part.

------
gtracy
check out the rest of their message... sharendipity is building a platform
where all of these programming elements can be re-used without the need to
program. you can build a complete application without punching a single semi-
colon.

